# American Chesapeake Club-Los Banos CA



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's the link for the running order. I thought I'd put it up today to see if it works.

http://www.petstarr.net/allbreed/index.html

Tammy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Los Banos*

Yes Tammy it works.


----------



## DerbyDude (Mar 1, 2007)

Dam I wish I could go watch this. I have to work all weekend though. The Casino I work for is opening their hotel next week and I do all the phone and computer crap. 

Dam, this sucks!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I wish I could go, too! Unfortunately I got a little too much wind & pollen at last week's trial and am now stuck at home trying to overcome an asthma attack.  The dogs get to go, though. My training buddy took them to the pro for me.
Good luck everyone--but especially to Tammy's cute Miss Star!  
Suzanne B


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Best of luck to everyone this weekend. We are on the road to the grand state of Texas (it's a longgggg drive).

Suzanne, we are so relieved that you made it home OK, we were quite worried. Hope you feel better soon.

Tammy, we will be anxiously awaiting your reports.

Good luck to all.

Nancy White and Judy Bly


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm glad the link works. My fingers are not very good at typing out the names long hand. Now just the number's  

"Nana" - We hope you feel better and we'll miss you this week-end, but we'll keep an eye on Amy & George. 

As always, fingers, toes, legs, arms and anything else we can cross for "Miss Star" helps me get through the day!! :lol: 

Hey Derby! I'm a big casino fan. I try and have dinner at one on the way to a trial and on the way home from a trial. It helps me relax!!

Nancy & Judy- Stay cool!!! and be careful on those roads. Be sure the rocking chair is strapped down!!  

Now, everyone get a good day of training in, a nice dinner, and a good nights sleep. I hope my laptop works good at the refuge if not my reports will be in the evening.

Hi Russ & Florence - I've got your number just in case I don't get a good connection.

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Amateur SetUp*

Good Morning All!

The amateur has a triple, retired gun to the right thrown right to left (retired) about 200, yards, middle bird shorter than first bird thrown right to left on the side of a mound (retired), about 150 yards, long flyer thrown right to left, in pretty consistent cover not quite 300 yards. (Distances are my estimate, if they are off substantially, I'll let yiou know.

Dogs are running off hay bales.

I've been told the open and the derby are under way. I'll go over there later to see what's happening!!

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

*los banos*

Tammy thanks for keeping us posted. Whats the weather like? 
Cindy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Weather is beautiful. I'm out before I even got to start...had to come home with a dog with a foot that looks like a balloon    
Managed to get an appointment with my vet for 12:30 (fingers crossed)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

*los banos*

I'm so sorry your dog is hurt, glad you could get into the vet it doesn't sound good. Please let us kow what the vet has to say. I'm glad the weather is nice, its finally raining here today. 
Cindy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Open Set Up*

Open is a quad -

Two retired guns on each side of the flyer. Right retired is thrown first. Second retired is thrown 2nd. Flyer is thrown 3rd. Short gun between left hand bird and flyer is the last bird down. Pretty tight setup. What little dog work I watched seemed to be going pretty good!! The gallery is far away from the line so the work is hard to tell. I think they'll get done with it today.

Janet- I hope your dog is OK. Keep us informed.

Tammy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Back from the vet and still don't know much. :roll: He has a temp and the foot is very swollen. There is a red bump on the top of the foot that looks like something might want to break through but we could find no entry point on the botton or side. He spent the night licking at it so it is quite red. X-rays showed nothing. So for the moment he is on Clavamox and Temaril-P and getting cold soaks. So for now it is watch and wait. Thanks for your concern. 

I'm still looking forward to hearing how the trial goes.

Janet


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Janet,
Please keep us posted on the paw.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*American Chessie*

Janet I sure hope the foot heals quickly. Please keep us posted. Marie


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Nancy & Judy--I'm behaving myself  and staying in the house, taking my meds and hopefully the wind will die down in the next couple of days and I can poke my nose out the door. Drive carefully!!

Janet, sure hope your boy's paw is going to be okay. 

Go Tammy!!!

Suzanne B


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

DERBY RESULTS

Before I put these up and just wanted to let Nancy & Judy know we missed them at the derby today. 

1st - #13 Star Spangled Girl - O/H Alice Woodyard    
2nd - #2 TDK Noble Lady Guinevere - O-Robert Noble H-Jack Noble
3rd - #15 Buck N Quick Pick -O-M & G Ahlgren H- Gary Ahlgren
4th - #10 Buck N Hi Buttons - O M & G Ahlgren H- Gary Ahlgren
RJ - #16 Ruckus' Hammerin' Bois D'Arc - O-Bruce Davis H-Luann Pleasant
Jams
#3, 6, 8


Amateur Call Backs

2 scratches - # 12, 53 55 Starters

1,3,6,7,9,10,11,13,15  ,17,19,20,21,22,24,25,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,40,41,43,44,45,47,48,49,52,54,55,56,56,57

38 dogs back for the land blind.

Open is still running but they expect to be done today!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Janet- I hope Gyro gets to feeling better. We did miss you today!

Suzanne - I hope you are feeling better too!

The weather was really warm today. About 78 degrees for a high. Wind was light this morning coming from the southwest then turned around to northwest and got a little breezy this afternoon. It is perfect right now. A little cooler and a light breeze to keep the heat down. I'm sitting in the parking lot waiting for the open call backs visiting a few folks.

I didn't get to see any of the derby set ups except the last series which I saw from a distance on the road. It looked like a water double, pretty long on the long gun.

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

*los banos*

Tammy who are the Judges?
Cindy


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Tammy, we miss you all too. Texas is a very, very long drive. But we made it tonight. It feels kind of weird to read about all the folks and dogs that we have been running with for the past month or so. A big congrats to everyone.

However we are especially thrilled with the performance of the youngest dog in the Knollwood Ladies Training Group. Sounds like Banner held he banner up high and blue. We are so happy for Alice and Banner. She is living up to her name. Half way to the Derby List already. Way to go.

Best of luck to all at the PRTA Trial, see you at Sierra Nevada.

Nancy and Judy in Texas


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Judges*

Special Ron Foley & Steve Kompf

Amateur Peter Goodale & Lorna Kolstad

Derby & Qual Mary Mazzola & Ted Miller


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Open Call Backs*

1,2  ,4,5,6,7,9,10,13,14,15,16,18,22,25,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,41,42,43,46,47,48,49,50,51,55,57,58,59,60,64,65

42 dogs back for the land blind. Land Blind starts with dog 26 at 8 am in parking lot 5.

That's it for today!

Good night all!!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open blind- double blind with a poison bird in a differtn field than were they ran the marks.

Amateur blind-single blind over a bush, along the road between both retired guns from the marks. Very easy for your dog to go out of sight and either end up on the old gun stations, at the bird or past the bird. Work has not been all that pretty.

More later . . .


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Amateur Call Backs to the 3rd

18 dogs

1,3,9,10,17,19,27,29,30,31,34,37,41,44,47,48,54,55

It's getting really warm here. Light breeze (maybe a wind instead of a breeze) out of the Northwest.

Open blind was still running.

Qual set up-
Triple with short center bird and long flyer. No retired guns. Short bird and flyer are converging. Tough test. Dogs are having some trouble.

Tammy


----------



## bonish (Aug 18, 2006)

DerbyDude said:


> Dam I wish I could go watch this. I have to work all weekend though. The Casino I work for is opening their hotel next week and I do all the phone and computer crap.
> 
> Dam, this sucks!!!!


DD:

No worries, Anderson, which is a lot closer to you, is next weekend.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Sorry, I don't have any results but wanted to update on my dog's foot. After accidentally squeezing some puss out of it last night while looking at it I went back to the vet this am. She cut it open on the top and said that tons of funny looking cheesy puss came out. They flushed it out and want to keep the thing open and draining. Contents sent to lab for analysis to be sure we have the right antibiotic. Wierd????????


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Janet--poor Gyro!! Wonder what in the world was in there? Could it have been a nasty insect bite? Keep us posted.
Suzanne B


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open call backs to the 4th 17 dogs
1,7,9,10,14,15,27,29,31,33,34,36,38,41,50,58,64

Amateiur Call backs to the 4th 13 dogs
9,10,17,19,27,29,30,37,41,44,47,54,57

Qual call backs to 3rd 19 dogs
1,6,10,11,13,15,16,17,20,21,22,24,26,27,30,31,36,38,39

The wind has really picked up this afternoon. It looks like the fog is pushing in from the coast and a little front is moving in. We might have SouthWest winds tomorrow! Even though he temperature is in the high 60's (around 7:30pm) it feels pretty chilly outside.

Good Luck to everyone tomorrow!!

Tammy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*American Chessie*

Janet thanks for the update on Gyro's foot. Could it be a spider bite or even snake. Should see sings if snake. I am always concerned about foxtails. I hope that improvement is now showing.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*American Chessie*

Nancy and Judy I glad you got to Texas safely. I hope you weren't anywhere near the Tornados in Texas. Stay safe!


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Tornadoes in Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, we made it safe and sound. It is overcast and muggy, was 80 yesterday, yikes, it makes even straight hair curl!!!

Best of luck to everyone today.

Nancy and Judy in humid TX


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Amateur Results*

1st - CITORI'S ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE - OWNER LYNN & MICHAEL MOORE H-MICHAEL      

2ND FC AFC The Julia Hendrix Experience - Owner Gary & Mary Algren - H Mary    

3rd - Candlewood Prize Fighter - O/h Jim Harvie   

4th - CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance V Pekisko - O/H Larry Calvert  

RJ - Fire N Ice's Black Phoenix - O/H Mike Palazzolo (WOW - she's only 29 months old)  

Jams - 9,10,29,37,44,47,54,57

CONGRATULATIONS MICHAEL & LYNN!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Open Results*

1st FC FARGO II - OWNERS JANE & JERRY PATOPEA- H-JERRY      

2nd FC AFC Hightest Black Ty Affair - Owners Portia & Chris Hatch - H Chris    

3rd Merlyn IV - Owners Jane & Jerry Patopea - H Jerry   

4th - World Famous Magical Mischief-Owners Joe Grethcen Augustyn - H Bill Sargenti  

RJ CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance V Pekisko - Owners Anna & Larry Calvert - H Larry

Jams - #58,50,27,14,9,7,1

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

The weather was beautiful today and the temp's were very comfortable.

4th Series of the open was a water quad, with two retired guns.

Tammy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks, Tammy!!! What would we do without you? Any word on the Qual?
Congratulations everyone.  
Suzanne B


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Suzanne-We left Los Banos at 5:00'ish and the qual was still going. They should be done by now I would think. I haved a couple of people who are suppose to give me a call with the results and I haven't heard a thing. 

We just walked in the door at home.

Nice trial and beautiful weather.

Florence- We are home safe and sound!!!!!!!  

It's a lot of fun posting the information on the trial. I also learned that there are a lot of "lurkers" out there reading what gets posted. If there is ever anything that needs added or corrected, just let me know, either by email, pm, or cell. I'm always happy to report!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*los banos*

Tammy You did a GREAT Job "Thank You" for keeping us informed 
Cindy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I'll second that Tammy, good job of reporting.......you're hired! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Tammy, the pay probably sucks but you done good.

*Seems like Michael and Lynn did good this weekend too.*


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the Thanks! I had a lot of fun keeping up with all the stakes.

I was hoping to hear something about the Qualifying by now. Maybe someone out there will help us out!!!?????

Tammy

PS - Howard - the best paycheck is seeing the folks hang those ribbons from the mirror as they drive out the gate!!!! They're smilin' all the way home!!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Tammy,

Just heard.

In the Qual: "Boyd" J. Patopea second
"Nitro" J. Patopea third

don't know anything else. Sorry

What a weekend for Jerry. 1st, 3rd & Jam in Open
2nd & 3rd in Qual

Arleen


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Arleen!

The catalog doesn't give the call names, but . . . . I think

Boyd - Quail Runs' Long Board Rider - Owner Dana Bleifer & Peter Goetsch

Nitro - Sunnyviews' Nitro Express - Owner Richard Weiner

Yes - Jerry had a great week-end.    

Tammy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Just heard from my training buddy that his CH Del Brave Rocco G, SH, CGC got a JAM in the Q. He's QAA, too--a very nice chessie.  

Wow, Mr. Patopea had himself a goooood weekend!
Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Q 4th - Firemark Fast Forward

Thanks, Luann.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Suzanne- What the heck are ya' doin' up this late on Sunday!!! :lol: :lol: ??????

The results are slowing coming around!!!!

I knew fellow RTF er's would make it happen!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go "Blur" - 4th in the Qual

#6 Firemark Fast Forward O-Carolyn & Delmar Lorenzetti/Melanie Foster.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Who the Heck won the Q??????


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey, Tammy--darn pred makes me bright eyed and bushy tailed (not that I wasn't before). :lol: Can't really 'do' anything, but can't sleep either. Course I did catnap some in the afternoon--guess that didn't help. This too, shall pass!! 
Suzanne B


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How 'bout that Blur - yeehaw!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Suzanne Burr said:


> darn pred makes me bright eyed and bushy tailed
> Suzanne B


Holy Moly I hope Paul doesn't see this. I can only think of the picture...


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Chris Hatch won the Q with his young Ty and patton pup, Saber! Conrats Chris!!!.......our youngster Reagan got the RJ. Thanks Stephanie Beach for the info. It was a very well organized trial.
Lynn


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WAY TO GO CHRIS!! 1ST IN THE QUAL AND 2ND IN THE OPEN. PRETTY GOOD WEEK-END.

THANKS LYNN- I'M GLAD YOU WERE ABLE TO GET THE INFORMATION FOR US.

TAMMY


----------

